# chinese sexy girl



## ericye1984 (Mar 9, 2013)

hello:
everybody i am from china guangzhou ,i love photography ,these are some of my works,thx for your reading and for more pic plz click into my website Áô×¡×îÃÀÒ»¿Ì - POCO¿Õ¼ä


----------



## Granddad (Mar 9, 2013)

(Good move on the corrected title, Tirediron.)

I like #1 best, the pose is the most natural. #2 is quite good, too. The temperature is a bit cool, especially #2. #3 and #4 look a little soft and don't have quite the same impact in the eyes. #5 does nothing for me, the pose just looks too contrived and there's no eye contact... or maybe I'm _really_ getting too old?  

A very pretty model.

...and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Starskream666 (Mar 9, 2013)

I like them all, i feel #3 is the weakest just how its framed... the cutout arm... the head looks very large in comparison to the rest of body.


----------



## ericye1984 (Mar 10, 2013)

u r right,thx for your suggestion!


----------



## ericye1984 (Mar 10, 2013)

3#,and 4# are the style i try, i want to try different style, to give different feeling to my adiance.but thx for your suggention anyway!


Granddad said:


> (Good move on the corrected title, Tirediron.)
> 
> I like #1 best, the pose is the most natural. #2 is quite good, too. The temperature is a bit cool, especially #2. #3 and #4 look a little soft and don't have quite the same impact in the eyes. #5 does nothing for me, the pose just looks too contrived and there's no eye contact... or maybe I'm _really_ getting too old?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiller (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe fix that side hair in #1. I like all except #5.


----------

